# T-drill pcs 8 pipe cutter



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone has used this product and could share the pros and cons. The company I work for will be doing some sch 40 steel work and 
I am looking foe a better method than a zip cut and pipe wrap. 

http://www.t-drill.fi/product.asp?sua=1&lang=3&s=29

Are there any other manufactures that make something similar?


----------



## eddiecalder (Jul 15, 2008)

I ended up using the Ridgid Model 258 Power Pipe Cutter on the schd 40 steel and it worked well. I thought for sure someone would have seen somthing similar to the T-drill cutter.


----------

